# 1971 Silver Mist Sports Tourer



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 10, 2016)

This has been a good week. Also bought this Silver Mist 71 Sports Tourer. Looks original except for the rear derailleur.  Another great guy who this was the first bike he ever shipped and he did a awesome job. Might even be able to clean up the spokes. This one has a nice back story that will talk about later.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice score. I'd like to find one of these someday. Silver Mist is a killer color on. Looks like the stem could be wrong as well. Awesome bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 10, 2016)

great condition.  
You have room for much bigger cozy tires


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 10, 2016)

Great looking bike ,looks to be in excellent shape .Congrats on a good snag.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 10, 2016)

Kind of regret I did my sports tourer in blue and not silver mist. I'm surprised how gray it seems to look in photos. More gray than silver? I know photos are horrible sometimes picking out some colors. Any proof that this was the shade used under the translucent colors?


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 10, 2016)

The GB branded stem is correct for a very early '71 model. Also please post a close up of the dropouts, only very early '71s had stamped Campagnolo dropouts and that's what I think I'm seeing here. What is the frame serial? I'm guessing BGxxxxxx as so far every one I've found with Campy dropouts was made that month (Feb. '71). Finally, another indication of an early '71 are the pedal eye plugs on the TA crank arms, combined with the 36-54T chainrings. Also post some close-up pics of the rim sidewalls and logos. While the rear derailleur is not original (it would have been a Campagnolo Gran Turismo), this bike has many of the very unique features of early '71 models, a killer score.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 25, 2016)

Damn Meta..... you know your stuff with schwinn lightweights!


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks! The first new bike I bought with my own (lawn mowing) money was a Continental in '74, and I've been kinda obsessed with them ever since.


----------



## Wheelson (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent score. I have a '78 Superior waiting in the wings for a rebuild. I think I'll stick with the black on this one, only with a bit better adhesion than the original Schwinn black with red undercoat. Yes, it does not have proper crankset!  I have a silver mist '74 Paramount P-15 and love it and the color. Note that 2001 Chrysler Town and Country PS-2 is a good match for silver mist.


----------

